# Rear Shock for Santa Cruz Bullit?



## FlynFish (Aug 25, 2005)

I just got a used bullit('02), and plan on replacing the rear shock in the near future.
It's got a Fox Vanilla RC (2003) on it and I've heard bad things about it.
Is it worth a rebuild, or just getting something new from the classifieds or closeout/ebay?

I'm 6'1, 215.
What is the best rear shock for durability. I'll be riding DH/ Freedride, and heavy XC?


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

FlynFish said:


> I just got a used bullit('02), and plan on replacing the rear shock in the near future.
> It's got a Fox Vanilla RC (2003) on it and I've heard bad things about it.
> 
> I'm 6'1, 215.
> What is the best rear shock for durability. I'll be riding DH/ Freedride, and heavy XC?


nice reason for getting rid of it...............

w/e fox dhx?


----------



## FlynFish (Aug 25, 2005)

I won't get rid of it till it's busted, but it'll happen fast so I want to start looking for something so I can find a good deal


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Geez, another Bullit post!*



FlynFish said:


> I just got a used bullit('02), and plan on replacing the rear shock in the near future.
> It's got a Fox Vanilla RC (2003) on it and I've heard bad things about it.
> 
> I'm 6'1, 215.
> What is the best rear shock for durability. I'll be riding DH/ Freedride, and heavy XC?


LOL!...don't worry, just a regular joke around here. I have a couple of Bullits myself...good bike. You didn't say what activity you wanted to use the bike for. Many on this site have built light trail riding Bullits all the way up to Monster T versions...I've had both also. One of the best things about the Bullit frame is the myriad of uses it's suited to and the length and types of rear shocks that it can accomodate. What's your intended choice and type of abuse...for the bike and you.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

TNC said:


> LOL!...don't worry, just a regular joke around here. I have a couple of Bullits myself...good bike. You didn't say what activity you wanted to use the bike for. Many on this site have built light trail riding Bullits all the way up to Monster T versions...I've had both also. One of the best things about the Bullit frame is the myriad of uses it's suited to and the length and types of rear shocks that it can accomodate. What's your intended choice and type of abuse...for the bike and you.


Actually, he did say.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

*Push it*



FlynFish said:


> I just got a used bullit('02), and plan on replacing the rear shock in the near future.
> It's got a Fox Vanilla RC (2003) on it and I've heard bad things about it.
> 
> I'm 6'1, 215.
> What is the best rear shock for durability. I'll be riding DH/ Freedride, and heavy XC?


Isn't a push still like $175 or something? I'd have it pushed instead of spending another $350+ on a new shock for no reason.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

One of the SPV type shocks (5th Element, Swinger) or the DHX would be nice. The Vanilla RC will do the job but the other shocks offer a lot more adjustment and pedaling platform.


----------



## FlynFish (Aug 25, 2005)

some medium DH/FR, and heavy XC. Not doing any huge drops.... just want something durable for my fat ass.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Air and coil.*



FlynFish said:


> some medium DH/FR, and heavy XC. Not doing any huge drops.... just want something durable for my fat ass.


There are only two air shocks that I would recommend for that use...the Manitou 4-Way Air (piggyback) or the DHX Air. I'm currently using two of the 4-Way air models, one 8.5 X 2.5 on a Bullit and one 7.875 X 2.0 on a Haro Extreme. These shocks are well built and seem quite durable for long travel use. The DHX Air also seems to be just as good a candidate as it's coming on some big hit style bikes.

For a coil setup, the DHX 5.0 and 5th Element both work excelllently on Bullits. I've used both on two Bullits, and I think they're fairly equal.

I think the Bullit works best with a stable platform shock. A PUSHED Fox RC wouldn't be a bad shock, but the longer travel simple single pivot designs seem to perform better with a stable platform shock.


----------



## FlynFish (Aug 25, 2005)

what size do I need from eye to eye?


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Yeah... like he said...*



TNC said:


> There are only two air shocks that I would recommend for that use...the Manitou 4-Way Air (piggyback) or the DHX Air. I'm currently using two of the 4-Way air models, one 8.5 X 2.5 on a Bullit and one 7.875 X 2.0 on a Haro Extreme. These shocks are well built and seem quite durable for long travel use. The DHX Air also seems to be just as good a candidate as it's coming on some big hit style bikes.
> 
> For a coil setup, the DHX 5.0 and 5th Element both work excelllently on Bullits. I've used both on two Bullits, and I think they're fairly equal.
> 
> I think the Bullit works best with a stable platform shock. A PUSHED Fox RC wouldn't be a bad shock, but the longer travel simple single pivot designs seem to perform better with a stable platform shock.


I'm very happy with a 5th on my Bullit. I did some searching regarding the DHX vs the 5th and it seems the 5th is the way to go as I'm in the market for a second Bullit. For the money it seems that a PUSHED Vanilla wouldn't be bad. However, you would loose the "ramp up" effect offered by the SPV shocks that help out with the Bullit's "somewhat" falling rate design.

Mike


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Options.*



FlynFish said:


> what size do I need from eye to eye?


Your stock OEM RC should be 7.875 X 2.25. Your frame will accept in a straight bolt-on deal the 7.875 X 2.25 and the 8.5 X 2.5 length/stroke shocks. The 7.875 shock provides 5.8" of travel, and the 8.5 shock provides 6.5" of travel. There are longer shocks that can installed, but in reality it's probably not worth it unless you're matching it to a really big long travel fork. I would recommend the 8.5 X 2.5 shock. This modification really seems to be the best all-around setup. With the 6.5" rear travel and a 6" fork, it can be a sweet setup for many types of riding.


----------



## vardiel (Apr 24, 2005)

I ride a 5th element on my 67 which is a clone of the bullit and love it. You cant go wrong with a swinger either but def. go for a shock with a good stable platform, they help pedalling efficiency for single pivot designs. Thats the main reason why i dont run a fox, but if its not broken dont fix it.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

My bullit is a mutt mix (2001 rear, and 2003 front). I have run both a pushed vanilla RC (7.875 x 2.25) and a dhx 5.0 (7.875 x 2.25). I much prefer the adjustable air platform to the hydraulic one that push installs. It allows the rider to decide exactly how he wants his platform to ride as opposed to one of the guys at push giving their best guess.

That said, I think the RC is a better shock for pure dh riding. The fully active suspension is fantastic at full throttle. If I were setting the Bullit up to do DH I would prefer that shock. Since my bullit is a do all bike that has to pedal to the top of the hill it has a platform shock and IMO it is necessary. It transforms the bike from a mushy dh rig into an all mountain monster that can climb as fast as the rider wants to push it.

A word on shock length/stroke. I paired my 7.875" rear (5.8 travel) with a 5" marzocchi Z1. The end result is a very comfortable trail bike with fairly slack geometry. I measured my head angle to be 68* with this setup. Later this week I will have a 6" fork to test out. It will likely slacken the head angle another .5-1*. I haven't seen anyone post any head angle information with the 8.5 x 2.5 shock. I think that the longer shock makes the head angle about 1.5-2 degrees steeper.


----------



## FlynFish (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks, I'll start looking for a 5th element probably. This looks cool too, but probably a grip of money http://www.canecreek.com/46.html.

Sweet bike.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd highly recommend sending the fork to Push (www.pushindustries.com) and get their full race treatment.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Cane Creek comes out with some cool/innovative products. But I would stick to a tried and true shock by Progressive or Fox.


----------

